# pure ma hung



## chris187 (Jan 29, 2007)

hi i just bought some ma hung from a chinise store it is in the pure form . i didnt really have time to talk much with the girl at the counter so i just asked her how much i take and how . she said take a pinch and put it in boiling water . has anyone on this form taken this before in the pure form ? i have read up about it on the internet so am a little worryd of over dosing . do i eat the plant aswell after drinking the water with this in it ? you guys may laugh but i have never taken this before lol how many times a day could i take this ? and also she said just take pinch do you think this would be a really big pinch of it like a teabag full or a tiny pinch ? any help would be great guys . i used to play alot of football ( soccer ) but havent for a year or so because of injury etc and im looking for a booster to get me back in training .    thanks   chris


----------



## BIG DAN (Jan 29, 2007)

a pinch..between the fingers...
NOT a tea bag full. only drink the tea. No need to ingest the plant itself.
along with a cup of coffee..
what exactly would u be using it for?
BIG DAN


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 29, 2007)

How many grams is it?


----------



## chris187 (Jan 30, 2007)

i dont know how many grams it is , its just a bag full of stems . im just using it as a booster when i train as i havent done any training over the past year . the training i would be doing would mainly be running each day . jogging and some sprints . how many times a day can i take this ? i have red not to take it with any caffine , asprin as it could lead to series problems !


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jan 30, 2007)

i wouldnt mess with that stuff lol 
2 dangerous


----------



## ebrake74 (Jan 30, 2007)

You are about two steps away from crystal-meth with what you have.  Be careful.  Where did you say you got that again?  Just Kidding!


----------



## Misterman (Jan 30, 2007)

Well the idea is to take it with caffeine as they both work together. However, if you take too much with caffeine that can be really dangerous. I think it'd be better if you purchased some pure Ephedrine HCL or Ephedra. Atleast then you'd know how much you're taking rather than just guessing.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 30, 2007)

Interesting article here:

http://www.botgard.ucla.edu/html/botanytextbooks/economicbotany/Ephedra/index.html


----------



## chris187 (Jan 31, 2007)

you are kidding arent you is it that hardcore ? i have taken it for 2 days now at 1pm iv put a pinch in a cup and added hot water waited a 5mins wile stiring it and have drunk it , i have no side affects from it and have felt better once drinking it , i would usely do a work-out at around these times 4pm-6pm and i train for an hour half total . it seems to make the work out alot easyer  for me and i dont feel as tired after it . im from the uk so i bought it over the counter at a chinise store selling all herbs they have a website = www.everwell.co.uk    .  i have red up on ma huang on the internet for the last week and see that if this drug is messed with it (ie.take alot more than reccomended dose ) could potential kill so i have bought some pure ephedrine tablets 30mg but isnt this more dangerous to use ? as for the 2 steps away from crystal-meth you are kidding right ? as for the tablets if i switched to these how many tablets would i take a day just the 1 ? they are 30mg each tab . what do you guys think of the epherdrine/epdra products safe if you used proper are not safe used anyway ?



ebrake74 said:


> You are about two steps away from crystal-meth with what you have.  Be careful.  Where did you say you got that again?  Just Kidding!


----------



## El Hefe (Jan 31, 2007)

chris187 said:


> you are kidding arent you is it that hardcore ? i have taken it for 2 days now at 1pm iv put a pinch in a cup and added hot water waited a 5mins wile stiring it and have drunk it , i have no side affects from it and have felt better once drinking it , i would usely do a work-out at around these times 4pm-6pm and i train for an hour half total . it seems to make the work out alot easyer  for me and i dont feel as tired after it . im from the uk so i bought it over the counter at a chinise store selling all herbs they have a website = www.everwell.co.uk    .  i have red up on ma huang on the internet for the last week and see that if this drug is messed with it (ie.take alot more than reccomended dose ) could potential kill so i have bought some pure ephedrine tablets 30mg but isnt this more dangerous to use ? as for the 2 steps away from crystal-meth you are kidding right ? as for the tablets if i switched to these how many tablets would i take a day just the 1 ? they are 30mg each tab . what do you guys think of the epherdrine/epdra products safe if you used proper are not safe used anyway ?



Too much of anything is bad for you, but if you don't go overboard its probably pretty safe.  The people who die from this stuff are taking way more than the recommended dose or have underlying health problems.   The media gets a hold of these stories and blows everything out of proportion.  

Be careful not to become dependent on ephedra.  When I used it I would cycle it.  (2 weeks on, 3-4 weeks off)


----------

